# Standard commission for selling a trailer?



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm thinking you and the seller should have talked about that before you started this adventure. 

Anyway ... a good commission now will be something you both agree on. That can be anywhere from a flat fee to a percentage.

Anywhere from $100 which is really cheap to 10% which is really high ... both those just being my opinion.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

blueriver said:


> I'm thinking you and the seller should have talked about that before you started this adventure.
> 
> Anyway ... a good commission now will be something you both agree on. That can be anywhere from a flat fee to a percentage.
> 
> Anywhere from $100 which is really cheap to 10% which is really high ... both those just being my opinion.


Yes, we should have talked about it for sure!

Thanks for the input. We were thinking 5% would be a fair commission.


----------



## blueriver (Oct 10, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Yes, we should have talked about it for sure!
> 
> Thanks for the input. We were thinking 5% would be a fair commission.


Its always fair when both parties are pleased!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

blueriver said:


> I'm thinking you and the seller should have talked about that before you started this adventure.
> 
> Anyway ... a good commission now will be something you both agree on. That can be anywhere from a flat fee to a percentage.
> 
> Anywhere from $100 which is really cheap to 10% which is really high ... both those just being my opinion.


Totally agree with this. It should have been discussed before hand. $100.00 You didn't do anything special. Have you even been offered anything? Maybe take out a trade of some lessons.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

nikelodeon79 said:


> Yes, we should have talked about it for sure!
> 
> Thanks for the input. We were thinking 5% would be a fair commission.


 Depending on the price of the trailer you made out well. I just sold mine for 25K and 5% would be alot. 
But if its a few thousand dollars that's a big difference.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well... I wouldn't say I did nothing. I handled probably 85% of all contacts. 

My trainer did say in the beginning that she was going to give me a commission.. she just wanted to make sure 5% was fair. 

The trailer was sold in the mid-high four figures.


----------

